# My maltese's ears are really red and itchy



## ilovemiles (Jan 27, 2011)

Please help my maltese's ears are really red and itchy. His ear's also smells and peels in areas he has been aggressively scratching. This problem has been reoccurring. Sometimes only one ear is really red. 

I took him to the vet in the spring and they prescribed him Benadryl and ear drops and said he has allergies. 

But right now its winter.. do you think it could be just allergies? or does the vet not know what they are talking about?

What can I do? I read online for natural remedies that white vinegar will work? What do you think? Also, could it be his food? Please help it hurts me seeing my little one like this.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You could try switching the food to a grain free food. And use a medicated shampoo. When my Archie was having ear problems, the first time I went to the vet they prescribed a medicine for an ear infection, it didn't work. The next time I took him in, they tested it and found that it was a yeast infection and prescribed the right meds. We battled that ear problem for a good two months.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Poor baby.  I don't have any advice to offer, but I'm thinking your baby has an ear infection, especially if it's smelly? I hope he finds relief soon.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I would take him to the vets and have them swab his ear for a culture to find out what kind of infection that way he gets the correct meds. I hope he starts to feel better soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying ur baby feels better soon .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Make sure it isn't a yeast infection. My neighbor's dog had that a week or two ago and I was the one who brought it up to her.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Do not put anything down the ear until the vet looks down. You can do permanent damage if the ear drum is ruptured. 

If your dog had one infection last summer and one now I wouldn't get too excited. Treat it and then work on your maintenance protocol. 

If your dog has year-round constant ear problems, it is likely allergy related. It can either be
1. Food related (your dog is exposed to ingested allergens year round)
2. Inhalent related (just because the pollen is gone outside doesn't mean your dog still can't be allergies to all sorts of dust mites and such in your home - when you turn on your heat this can get worse). 
90% of allergies are inhalent, 10% are food. Talk to your vet about doing a novel protein/carb diet as well as ways to reduce allergens in your home.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

jmm said:


> Do not put anything down the ear until the vet looks down. You can do permanent damage if the ear drum is ruptured.
> 
> If your dog had one infection last summer and one now I wouldn't get too excited. Treat it and then work on your maintenance protocol.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have been going through this with Sammie since sept. I come to believe what vet orig said. INHALED. it has gotten worse since heat is on.
My problem is the spray worked twice now does not. Cream was same way. Very hard to hold him to apply meds. Really hard. Vet said can bath every 3 days. Just hate this ear problem. He is on venison no grains. Vet said prob not food. He was right in sept. I will keep on trying.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

ilovemiles said:


> Please help my maltese's ears are really red and itchy. His ear's also smells and peels in areas he has been aggressively scratching. This problem has been reoccurring. Sometimes only one ear is really red.
> 
> I took him to the vet in the spring and they prescribed him Benadryl and ear drops and said he has allergies.
> 
> ...


Hi, here is a good link to an article that some one on SM gave me. It explains allergies and triggers in home and outside. How old is your baby? If inhaled can be yard sprays, smoke. And fleas is another thing to rule out. My 1 yr old Sammie has had red itchy ears since mid Sept. He itches ears and pretty much all over. Seems to itch more if he walks a lot. I too was given cream, the spray, but it returns. He is not allergic to food. But I am keeping him on non grain until I know more. I believe he is allergic to pollen/grass/dust. Done as much as I know to do and it is VERY hard to hold him to treat his ears. Almost impossible. Taste of the Wild Salmon (if u can handle the odor) is a good trial food to see if he is allergic to grains or poultry. NO chicken/duck/grains for 8 weeks and you will know if he is still itching its inhaled. Sammie will prob need meds soon but Vet wants to wait a bit longer. Dont know if I can. Good luck and keep us posted. 
http://www.thepetcenter.com/article.aspx?id=3382


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

ilovemiles said:


> Please help my maltese's ears are really red and itchy. His ear's also smells and peels in areas he has been aggressively scratching. This problem has been reoccurring. Sometimes only one ear is really red.
> 
> I took him to the vet in the spring and they prescribed him Benadryl and ear drops and said he has allergies.
> 
> ...


I want to add I am so sorry your going through this. I know how terrible it is to watch them itch all the time. Hang in there and maybe we can help each other.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> *I would take him to the vets and have them swab his ear for a culture to find out what kind of infection that way he gets the correct meds. I hope he starts to feel better soon*.


 
Definetly that's would I would do. Hope your baby feels better soon.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs with chronic ears are often better managed by using a maintenance medication along with maintenance cleaning. If your vet does not have the knowledge to work on getting this managed, you can ask for a referral for a veterinary dermatologist. One of my dogs gets a specially mixed drop twice a week to keep infections at bay.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

jmm said:


> Dogs with chronic ears are often better managed by using a maintenance medication along with maintenance cleaning. If your vet does not have the knowledge to work on getting this managed, you can ask for a referral for a veterinary dermatologist. One of my dogs gets a specially mixed drop twice a week to keep infections at bay.


This is good to know, thanks Jackie. I am taking Harley to the vet today with yet another ear infection ... poor little dude.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

jmm said:


> Dogs with chronic ears are often better managed by using a maintenance medication along with maintenance cleaning. If your vet does not have the knowledge to work on getting this managed, you can ask for a referral for a veterinary dermatologist. One of my dogs gets a specially mixed drop twice a week to keep infections at bay.


Thanks Jackie AGAIN wonderful advice. I need it. Went to vet today and he pulled wad fron each ear. Not too large but was wax and hair. Last time I took him he stopped for whole week after same thing was done with a topical antibiotic spray. He said to spray once a day. Did not mention cleaning though. I have the cleaning solution. Never did it. Afraid to. I will do it once week. He said he has no infect or mites or yeast. Allergies bad now in fla he said. He showed me how to hold him in way I could work on ears better. He is trying. But I guess 
I will try and find specialist. I don't want to do the whole allergy surgery thing. 
But I would like a good Maint prog for sure. I asked him "what is my plan" today since looks like not going away. He said spray once day. Rem hair. Bath if itching alot every 3 days. ?????? I left feeling good SAMs ears were clean and trying to fig out what to do next. It is impossible to hold him to do his ear Maint. I'm not kidding. He is strong and fights like the dickens. 
It has
Been hard to accept my puppy has this so young.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

allheart said:


> Definetly that's would I would do. Hope your baby feels better soon.


I should have added that as well. Have vet check ears first. Good point. Sounded like he had been examined and given meds so I guess I assumed was in same boat as me.


----------



## ilovemiles (Jan 27, 2011)

*Vet Checked!*

Hello everyone thanks so much for your support and advice!!!

I brought my loved one to the vet and yes he had a yeast infection and severe allergies. The vet prescribed him to two different ear drops and to continue Benadryl. 

I will keep you all posted with his progress.

Thanks a million!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was thinking it was a yeast infection, that always seem to make them very itchy.....that's what I found out with Archie anway. Stick with the meds, I had a heck of a time getting rid of it.....


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

Zeus alternates between getting yeasty and bacteria ear infections and I can honestly say having the proper medications for each is vital. When he is infection free he gets his ears cleaned with a prescription grade ear cleaner every week. When bathing make SURE that you put cotton in the ears or at least avoid getting any water in their drop ears. The jury is out on ear plucking... I do it when he gets excessive but it can cause some initial ear swelling. Good luck and I'm sure your babies will be better soon.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie always improves after the vet does deep wax hair removal in his ears. Red goes away and itch stops. I have new groomer now that is better with ears. I have to start ear cleaning and have never done it. I am afraid I will do it wrong. Cleaner is from vet. Then I use spray every couple days or so. Vet said his itching are allergy related only. Head shaking is when he needs wax hair removed. Poor little guy. :w00t:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

my Hercules suffered from recurring ear troubles for more than a year. I tried regular cleaning with every bath and kept the hairs plucked. Nothing seemed to work until I finally had his ear goo CULTURED....the vet ordered a specially blended medication and it cleared up right away and has not returned.....:chili:

Good luck,

Mary Anna


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

makettle29 said:


> my Hercules suffered from recurring ear troubles for more than a year. I tried regular cleaning with every bath and kept the hairs plucked. Nothing seemed to work until I finally had his ear goo CULTURED....the vet ordered a specially blended medication and it cleared up right away and has not returned.....:chili:
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Mary Anna


Thanks Mary Anna, I think I may have his ears cultured too. Even though he just keeps saying allergies. Do you remember what the results were called from his ear goo culture?


----------

